# The best rda?



## Mollie (13/8/19)

Hi people any suggestions on a good or maybe the best single coil rda for flavor at this stage
I think its time to go for single coil rda 
I got the recurve which i love 
The wasp nano(my wife is using it)
Drop dead which i struggle too much with
Im not a big fan of mesh coils it gives too much of a crispy note 

Any suggestions is much appreciate 
Thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (13/8/19)

I love the Recurve Dual. Got the same flavour as the Drop Dead with a much easier build deck. 

For single coil things have been quiet lately. Not a lot of new stuff coming out. In my collection I would say the Citadel is still a banger if you can get one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/8/19)

Adephi said:


> I love the Recurve Dual. Got the same flavour as the Drop Dead with a much easier build deck.
> 
> For single coil things have been quiet lately. Not a lot of new stuff coming out. In my collection I would say the Citadel is still a banger if you can get one.


Everything he said I have the Recurve Dual and I love it. I also have the Citadel and the flavor is outstanding. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (13/8/19)

Hadaly for single coil

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/8/19)

@The vaper , You have the Recure single,  nuff said. My flavour horse on a Coppervape mech, and so smooth like butter. But the hadeon is a contender, Hadaly and then the Skyfall. This is not in sequence of preference, vape all of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (14/8/19)

Skyfall RDA and MavT RDTA probably the two best flavor single coil squonkable atty’s available right now!

Commercial HW the Recurve will always be up there for a lot of vapers, along with the Wasp Nano RDA. They are both tough acts to follow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (14/8/19)

Thanks for replies no way im paying R1350 for a rda and looks like the hadaly and skyfall is hard to get in SA
Will look into the dual recurve cause can build a single coil also in their
Gonna wait for Vapecon to see what i can pick up there






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (14/8/19)

I have the Recurve single, Wasp Nano and Citadel in my collection. All 3 are great single coil RDA's.

It comes down to the price you want to pay. 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (14/8/19)

JurgensSt said:


> I have the Recurve single, Wasp Nano and Citadel in my collection. All 3 are great single coil RDA's.
> 
> It comes down to the price you want to pay.
> 
> Sent from small screen


R1350 is a bit high will pay R600 for a dual coil which i can use for a single coil as well
Lets see what vapecon got to offer lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/8/19)

I love the recurve eventhough i dont own one, a friend has one and the flavor is excellent and the draw is nice. 

I have the wasp Nano and although i love it, the draw is too tight and the juice well too small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/19)

@The vaper you can get a Skyfall clone from Satovape for R300. Try it out and if you really like it buy the original or just keep the clone.

http://satovape.co.za/clones.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (14/8/19)

StompieZA said:


> I love the recurve eventhough i dont own one, a friend has one and the flavor is excellent and the draw is nice.
> 
> I have the wasp Nano and although i love it, the draw is too tight and the juice well too small.


The only thing with the recurve is the small or no juice well thats why i think the dual recurve might be good also

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (14/8/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @The vaper you can get a Skyfall clone from Satovape for R300. Try it out and if you really like it buy the original or just keep the clone.
> 
> http://satovape.co.za/clones.html


Never tried a clone dont know if its gonna be different 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/19)

Most clones are very close to the original. I am willing to bet that no one could tell the difference between the vape experience on a SXK clone Hadaly and an original Hadaly.

If you have moral or ethical problems with buying a clone then don't buy one. If it doesn't bother you go ahead and buy the clone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (14/8/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Most clones are very close to the original. I am willing to bet that no one could tell the difference between the vape experience on a SXK clone Hadaly and an original Hadaly.
> 
> If you have moral or ethical problems with buying a clone then don't buy one. If it doesn't bother you go ahead and buy the clone.


Ok dont have a problem bit which one hadaly or skyfall

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (14/8/19)

S


The vaper said:


> Ok dont have a problem bit which one hadaly or skyfall
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Skyfall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/19)

This is kind of a question like "how long is a length of string". 

To me they are close but the Skyfall is much easier to build on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/8/19)

I tried going to single coil, but can't. I'm so used to dual coil and the flavor it gives, that no single coil atty I've tried so far did it for me. I've wasted a lot of money on single coil atties, but none of them do it for me. I'll stay with dual coil until the end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (14/8/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> This is kind of a question like "how long is a length of string".
> 
> To me they are close but the Skyfall is much easier to build on.


And flavor wise?

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/19)

The cap on my Skyfall clone is a bit tight which is annoying, but it may be that mine is slightly bent out of shape. Check with the vendor that the top cap fits well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tai (14/8/19)

Asmodus C4 bud. Fantastic restricted flavourfull atty. No leaks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (14/8/19)

Tai said:


> Asmodus C4 bud. Fantastic restricted flavourfull atty. No leaks


I checked the blank rda last night and it also looks good only thing the air flow might be noisy but it doesnt bother me

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/8/19)

I am a bit flavour challenged. I would suggest that you watch Kzor's reviews on both of them. If you are still undecided you could PM him.

You should always remember that there is no objective "best flavour". Vape hobbyists will, and always do, differ in their opinions regarding almost everything vape related.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (14/8/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I am a bit flavour challenged. I would suggest that you watch Kzor's reviews on both of them. If you are still undecided you could PM him.
> 
> You should always remember that there is no objective "best flavour". Vape hobbyists will, and always do, differ in their opinions regarding almost everything vape related.


Will do thanks

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/8/19)

Satovape is going to Vapecon, dont know if they going to sell clones there though. If you were willing to spend R600 then you can buy the Skyfall and a Etheon or Flav rda for 600

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## CTRiaan (14/8/19)

The new Impi?


----------



## KarlDP (14/8/19)

CTRiaan said:


> The new Impi?



Agree. But that price.. Sheesh..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (14/8/19)

I also saw some good reviews on the goon v 1.5 
I do got the goon but the first edition which i paid R50 awhile ago might also be a clone






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliGuy (14/8/19)

KarlDP said:


> Agree. But that price.. Sheesh..
> View attachment 174653



I don’t think the price for the Impi is to high, considering that HE RDA can cost up to R5000.


----------



## CaliGuy (14/8/19)

The vaper said:


> I also saw some good reviews on the goon v 1.5
> I do got the goon but the first edition which i paid R50 awhile ago might also be a clone
> 
> 
> ...



Skip the Goon, it has good flavor but there is way better dual coil RDAs available. Get a Goon it you like the build deck, airflow and the fact that it’s a Goon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BoboVA (14/8/19)

JurgensSt said:


> I have the Recurve single, Wasp Nano and Citadel in my collection. All 3 are great single coil RDA's.
> 
> It comes down to the price you want to pay.
> 
> Sent from small screen


Wasp nano good machine

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## camie (30/9/19)

drop dead was the best for me


----------

